# new mopani wood growing moldy



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

i picked up this mopani wood from pjs and a part of it grows mold, should i take it out of the tank or is it ok to just leave it there... i dont know if its mold but it looks like it, it is fluffy, white, and gets bigger each day.. i realy dont wanna take that thing out again.. there is maybe a golfball size of this stuff growing on the wood..


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

don't know what kind of creatures you have, but most shrimp will eat this stuff (bacteria?)


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

If it is just fuzzy white stuff, let it be. Shrimp or bottom feeders will nibble at it and it will go away on its own in a few weeks


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Had same problem, goes away after awhile


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I had this problem for quite a while, 2 months or so, I kept taking the wood and brushed the mold away with a old toothbrush, i kept doing it until the mold exhausted the nutrients in the wood, and the mold never came back.


----------

